# MiddleEast GameDogs



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What is everyones veiws? Im confused why they are "game" but they are anti dog fighting? are they talking gamebred?
The pump them up with testosterone!

Middle East Game Dogs


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are pit dogs! The site seems more like pro fighting instead of anti fighting


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Those are def fighting dogs. They even advertice their dogs winning records....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

How could people be so blatent about that, YUCK!
does this mean that it is legal in some countrys?


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Im gonna go with yes, but dont quote me on it. Ive been to the middle east and Im pretty sure anti dog fighting laws are the least of their worries, they got a lot of crazyness going on over there..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes it is legal in some countrys,what some deem as moral others see in quite a diffrent light,but i think it is wrong to judge others by there culture and how they live it.Nice looking dogs


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

cane76 said:


> yes it is legal in some countrys,what some deem as moral others see in quite a diffrent light,but i think it is wrong to judge others by there culture and how they live it.Nice looking dogs


:goodpost:

they have a nice "8 week show routine" minus the steroids.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

That is clearly a professional dog fighting ring. If you go to past dogs you can see a lot of their dogs died during or shortly after their "Matches" Damn that really pisses me off


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

CEZAR'S DIABLO (1xW) looks like nizmo


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

marineguy56 said:


> That is clearly a professional dog fighting ring. If you go to past dogs you can see a lot of their dogs died during or shortly after their "Matches" Damn that really pisses me off


as a marine I'd hope you'd understand that certain goals requires a fair amount of blood just to get it right or accomplish,I'm not condoning it,but i am saying that this happens to be a different culture with different beliefs and view points on morality,who would i be to tell them what is and isn't correct,certainly not god.
This very breed itself was forged in blood,and i can understand people disgusted by the act of matching dogs but there comes a certain time when you'd figure if you are so opposed to such acts you'd eventualy ask yourself "why support it by purchasing the dog fighters stock",weather it be recent stock or a decade down the line,just a thought and a fair one at that i do believe.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

As far as I know DF is still legal in the Middle East. They do have beautiful looking dogs for sure, but I worry about the heat there. I lived in the Middle East for a while (loved it!) so from the cultural stand point, it makes snes they would match their dogs


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

cane76 said:


> yes it is legal in some countrys,what some deem as moral others see in quite a diffrent light,but i think it is wrong to judge others by there culture and how they live it.Nice looking dogs


I disagree but that's cool.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i love how they show the dogs record and then rite under it says they dont condone dog fighting...kinda ass backwards....i agree tho that each culture is dif and u dont have to understand it but that doesnt make it wrong...thats a sociolagical perspective...now from a breed owner persective those r sum sick pups...wat does the stuff in the perenticise mean


----------

